# Show your S layout



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I still do not have a layout. Part of the reason is I just do not know what I want. I am thinking if I saw some of your layouts 
I could take different things from each and come up with something. Please show your layout. Does not matter if you have
scenery or not. I need track plans also. I have a 90 degree crossover. I do not know if I want to use it or not. If you have one in use, please show. If you have something you like or something you don't like please explain. I need ideas. I have
concluded I am not good at layout design, but I can copy. LOL.
If you could show 2 or 3 pics It would be appreciated. Might help 
someone else also.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is my track plan. Probably more than you want to begin with. I was in the American Flyer hobby 60 years before I got to this point.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks AmFlyer. Yes a bit much for this rookie. Wow, 45 turnouts. I have 4. LOL.
I have seen pics of your layout. It is awesome. I have 1 year of AF under my belt.
Except for my circle track when I was 5 years old.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are some pictures of other layouts I have built in the past. Most of my layout pictures are still prints and negatives waiting for a sustained scanning project after I retire. I never drew track plans for any of the layouts. 

Here is one, two interconnected loops with 6 sidings off to the right. A lot of Snow Village. 











Here is a real simple one for under a tree. 










Again, this layout is two interconnected loops, with 4 sidings off to the left.









Two interconnected loops but with older style Plasticville for scenery. 









One of the Gilbert track plans with a lot of Snow Village.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is my track plan. Probably more than you want to begin with. I was in the American Flyer hobby 60 years before I got to this point.
> 
> View attachment 404417


Tom, are you planning to use Post War track or something different like Gargrave or Lionel Fastrack?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, now you are talking. Nice looking towns. I have one S building. A gas station.
I do have plenty of 1/64 vehicles. I have been collecting 1/64 vehicles for over 20
years. At one point I had over 7,000 cars and trucks. I sold about 3,000 of them.
Still got plenty. I like my Johnny Lightning cars the best. When I went HO, my 1/64
cars were too big. So I have a bunch of 1/87 also.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, the layout is built, I have had it now for about 16 months. The track is MTH .138" nickle silver flex. This is the smallest rail that will allow the original Gilbert trains to operate. The turnouts were custom built from the same rail. They allow operation of high rail or scale wheel equipment on the layout.
When the layout was built Fox Valley track was not available. It is the same rail height as MTH but the rail is a higher quality. The downside is the rail webs are not blackened so 1,200 feet of rail would have had to be painted.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

One more picture of the new layout.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you to start with something not too complicated Google american flyer display layouts.It has photos and track plans for many display layouts many of which are quite interesting....


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Am Flyer - 
great layout:appl::appl:

Mopac, I'll take some pics of mine and post them. Hardly as great as I am not a scenery person, but have built mine for my young grandsons Lots of action. It may give you some ideas.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks dooper, ideas are what I am looking for. My S layout will be portable so it
will not have much scenery. Plans are to have 2 6ft X 2 ft sections which will be the ends.
And then 4 4ft X 2ft sections. I should be able to handle all sections. There will be 2 ft
of nothing down the middle. That will be for me to pop up in to get to back side. So over
all layout will be 6 ft by 12 ft. Big enough. 4 loops. I have a lionel ZW transformer with
4 throttles. So idea is to run 4 trains at same time.

I may have a 2ft X 2ft section for the middle to cross from one side to the other. Of coarse it will have
legs. LOL. I got to get off the floor. Sections and legs will be secured with bolts and nuts.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay Mopac, for what it is worth, here are my layout pics from a neophyte. It is basically a large L layout. The right side is 9 by 5 feet, and the L is 55" by 65". It is two loops with switches to cross over, with a drive thru siding on the inner loop. I have three sidings to park trains. As I said before , this was built for my grandsons with a lot of action. In the back is an elevated loop to continually run one train, and a reversing hand car to run back and forth between the tool sheds. Included is a cow loader(they love the cows), a log loader, coal loader, and a barrel loader. Action cars include car unloaders and a boxcar to dump the packages. I run my lights, etc off of a dedicated transformer. Each of the switches have fiber pins, so I have on/off switches for each of my sidings for power from the same transformer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My layout is a large L, the 2 longest legs are 12', and the short ones are 6'.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for showing dooper. Nice layout. There is a lot of action. I like your elevated track.
I have seen that in other layouts and kinda like that. I probably can't do an elevated track.
Just because I need to store my layout leaning against a garage wall. I just do not have enough space to leave my layout up all the time. I also have to do a O gauge layout about
same size, also portable. And then there is my HO layout. Bigger yet. It will be permanent. Too many trains. I have a nice size train room, 26 X 15. But 3 layouts will fill it quickly. I need a table and chairs in there also. I have 3 car garage so plenty of space to store the portable layouts sections. LOL, and no wife to stop me. I wanted to do the HO around the walls. It would be big. But I better leave some space for at least 1 of the portable S or O layouts. Never too much room.

I just noticed the cable running through the pillars. Good idea.

You guys and your rubber roadbed. I just do not want to pay 4 bucks a section for it. Might have to use cork roadbed.
I would imagine the trains would be really loud just on the plywood.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Thanks for showing dooper. Nice layout. There is a lot of action. I like your elevated track.
> I have seen that in other layouts and kinda like that. I probably can't do an elevated track.
> Just because I need to store my layout leaning against a garage wall. I just do not have enough space to leave my layout up all the time. I also have to do a O gauge layout about
> same size, also portable. And then there is my HO layout. Bigger yet. It will be permanent. Too many trains. I have a nice size train room, 26 X 15. But 3 layouts will fill it quickly. I need a table and chairs in there also. I have 3 car garage so plenty of space to store the portable layouts sections. LOL, and no wife to stop me. I wanted to do the HO around the walls. It would be big. But I better leave some space for at least 1 of the portable S or O layouts. Never too much room.
> ...


I usually pay about $1 to $2 bucks for rubber roadbed, with track, at train shows.. I buy it whenever I see it. I have boxes of it, LARGE boxes, all with track.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> I usually pay about $1 to $2 bucks for rubber roadbed, with track, at train shows.. I buy it whenever I see it. I have boxes of it, LARGE boxes, all with track.


You are fortunate to be close to many train shows! Here in Salt Lake City there is only one a year and another one at Thanksgiving Point in Lehi. Neither had any AF last year.:thumbsdown: I am envious. hwell: Mostly, I am relegated to EBay sight unseen. However, I have gotten my best stuff from forum members!


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Mopac, here are a couple of additional thoughts. If you only run two ovals, you may have room for some sidings. Also, regarding accessories, if you run two or more trains you may want to consider "hiring Sam" or a semaphore to temporarily stop a train. Also, none of my accessories are attached. If you want to add some, just attach wires securely and remove the accessory when you fold the table. When unfolded again, just wire the accessory.

There never seems to be enough space. My house is over 120 years old, At times I wish I had a large ranch with a full basement - then I could have the layout I envision.


----------

